# Fungal skin infections (black dry spots)



## Zelda (Nov 3, 2009)

My female APBT has a fungal skin infection according to the Veterinarian. She's on anti-biotics but it doesn't seem to be working. This is the second time. They are dry black round bald spots on her body, and her behind is affected as well. Does anyone know a good remedy? Should I continue the meds? HELP!!! I'll take pictures and post later.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Have him(vet) try an oral or injectable anti-fungal medicine instead of anti-biotics. One you can get yourself is Ketoconazole, from Thomas labs. It is labled for fish, but many dogmen use it for their dogs. Watch for side effects though, as it is potent. Also, treat his bedding areas with an anti-fungal spray, after washing it well.


----------



## Zelda (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Did your vet do a skin scraping to determine what the bald spots really are? Bethb2007 is right, the antibiotics will not make a fungal infection go away. The antibiotics could be used to treat a bacterial infection if your pup has been scratching until the skin is raw.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Another option is also Nustock, did the vet do any tests to confirm it was fungal or did they just guest?


----------

